

Your startup tanked, but at least you're not Toni Braxton - devmonk
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/bankrupt-toni-braxton-owes-up-to-50-million-in-unpaid-debts-2010710

======
devmonk
Poor Toni. My heart goes out to her. I'm sure she'll be just fine. But you
guys stop complaining about the $6000 you owe!

